# [risolto] conoscere merge time dei pacchetti

## marinz

Una curiosità: come si ottiene un output del genere?

```

Wed Feb 11 22:06:04 2004 --> app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r3 

       merge time: 9 hours, 49 minutes, and 59 seconds. 

Fri Apr  2 13:39:02 2004 --> app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.1 

       merge time: 31 minutes and 36 seconds. 

```

L'ho trovato in questa discussione, ho guardato velocemente in man di emerge e il log ma non ho trovato niente

Thx

----------

## riverdragon

Credo sia app-portage/genlop

----------

## marinz

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Credo sia app-portage/genlop

 

è proprio quello   :Very Happy: 

grazie   :Wink: 

----------

## ago

puoi anche usare time es:

```
time emerge pacchetto
```

 restituisce il tempo impiegato

oppure puoi usare 

```
qlop -tH pacchetto
```

  :Very Happy: 

P.S. qlop fa parte di portage-utils

----------

